# hydraulic cylinder size for Kiotti CS2410



## treeroot (6 mo ago)

The front cylinder that tilts my bucket let go. I pulled the cylinder apart and I see its the piston that treads on to the rod that has pulled apart. THreads are mangled and looks like I might be able to have it fixed, but I will likely pick up a new cylinder until I have time to fix the old one.

What's the cylinder size for the bucket tilt cylinder on a CS2410?


I called my closest dealer and they want 700$


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy treeroot,
You have the cylinder, just measure the cylinder bore ID, stroke length, the shaft diameter, and go on the internet and find one that matches it. Working pressure ~ 2500 psi. Make sure the connectors will work. Here's a place to start...






Double Acting Hydraulic Cylinders | Hydraulic Cylinders | Hydraulics | www.surpluscenter.com


Double Acting Hydraulic Cylinders,Hydraulic Cylinders,Hydraulics, 4" x 8" x 2" DA HYD CYL Brand new, PRINCE. Double



www.surpluscenter.com


----------

